# My new project



## SilverBullet08 (Sep 2, 2021)

1939 ish Rollfast


----------



## vince72 (Sep 2, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Sep 2, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Looks good!



And it will only get better


----------



## JLF (Sep 2, 2021)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## stezell (Sep 4, 2021)

Paint looks good with those red wheels. 
Sean


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Sep 4, 2021)

JLF said:


> Beautiful bike!



Thank you so much!


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Sep 4, 2021)

stezell said:


> Paint looks good with those red wheels.
> Sean



Well he’s not gonna be the only one in my stable with red wheels. My 40 BF Goodrich also has red wheels. But the Rollfast also has black out hubs


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 30, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Any Rollfast information?



In the early 1940's, Snyder mfg. co. would stamp their frames with *date-place codes*, such as 04–SN, 14–SN, or 24SN (no dash?), for the years 1940, 41, and 42.  This method is believed to have started sometime in the middle of 1940.

If one understands how it is easier to change the outside of a steel stamp, then one might attribute that to the reversal of numbers. 

Rollfast advertised a fully-streamlined frame, with curved down tube (versus straight), as "1942 Model Double-Bar Frame" but still had models with the older "Twin-Bar Motobike Frame".


----------

